# searching for sears router crafter manual



## Hurdlake (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I am trying to help my husband who was given a Sears Router crafter but with no instruction manual. Can aynone help with info on where I can get a copy of the manual Model 9 2525
Thanks Sue


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sue

Here's one for free,see below

OR from below

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...=ViewItem&pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item43a029a5d6

Free is for me  enjoy

+++++



Hurdlake said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am trying to help my husband who was given a Sears Router crafter but with no instruction manual. Can aynone help with info on where I can get a copy of the manual Model 9 2525
> Thanks Sue


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## Peg L (Jul 1, 2010)

I found info on a used Craftsman band saw on the Sears website. Give it a try. Good luck.
Peg


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Sue. Glad to have you join in our community of woodworkers. They are the BEST!


----------

